# Ripping Streamers



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm a streamer fisherman in the tradition of Kelly Galloup. I rip streamers 98% of the time, and tie my own. Love catching big trout! The other 2% is made up of Brown Drakes or Hex. Every once in a while, I'll tie on a yarn fly in the winter to catch holdover steelhead. But like I said, I love ripping streamers. So far this year, I've had my waders on 137 days. Just wondering . . . is there anyone else out there that shares this same passion??? Regards.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I fish streamers 80% of the time. Divers 10%, topwaters 10%. But only about 2% of my fishing is for trout. I hope the weather cooperates, I took next week off to strip 8-12" streamers for muskie with breaks for smallies when my arm gets tired. So far the forecast isn't looking to promising for early in the week. 15-20 knot winds are only good for burying a 4/0 hook in your scalp.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

I took a look at some of your photos . . . 8-12 inch streamers, that's HARD CORE!. I tried throwing 7" Conrad Sculpins with my 6-weight and developed tennis elbow. Now I stick to the smaller patterns. But, of course, you're in the land of the 40-inch muskie! And I'm only after 20-inch trout. I'm originally from St. Clair Shores, so I know how addicting that fish can be. Wish I could remember the name of that guy that gave the fishing reports on the radio back in the 60's. He'd give his name and boat . . . Captain ??? Captain ??? on the Penrod something. How did it go? 
I think it just came to me . . . Skipper Ray Crab, aboard the Penn Yan press boat. Does that ring any bells? Regards.


----------



## TA Bunker (Jan 29, 2004)

I wouldn't say a 7" streamer for trout is large.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

ESOX said:


> I fish streamers 80% of the time. Divers 10%, topwaters 10%. But only about 2% of my fishing is for trout. I hope the weather cooperates, I took next week off to strip 8-12" streamers for muskie with breaks for smallies when my arm gets tired. So far the forecast isn't looking to promising for early in the week. 15-20 knot winds are only good for burying a 4/0 hook in your scalp.


 


Esox,
Muskie on the fly? I'm intrigued! What sort of rod, line, and leader set up do you use? Are you on a boat cruising the shoreline? They must fight like a horse on a fly rod!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

We fish structure, dropoffs, weeds, current edges from a boat. I keep a few rods rigged while out there so I don't have to keep changing lines and flies. I'll use a tip flex rod in 8, 9 and 10 weight. 
Usually the 10 will have a floating SA Mastery muskie/pike taper for throwing bulky topwaters and subsurface patterns. It will have a leader stepping down from 40# hard mono to 30# hard mono to 30# Trilene Big Game with a solid wire bite tippet. The solid wire tippet makes it easier to give liveley pops and gurgles to the fly, and doesn't tend to get fouled in the hook at rest like a limp tippet does sometimes.
The 9 will see the most action, (besides my 9 has at least as much power as my 10) and have a shooting head setup with a fast or intermediate sink head for stripping streamers. leader will go from 30# hard mono to 30# big game with a Tyger Wire bite tippet. The softer bite tippet lets the fly wiggle with more life.
The 8 will serve as what we call the "throwback rod" which is for a fast changeup to get a folower to bite. It usually has a 250 grain Streamer Express on it when in this role, but I just picked up a shooting head 
setup for this rod, and will put the X-fast head on it. Same leader setup as the 9.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

On average, how often do you either catch one, or get one on the line without landing it.

1/5 trips

1/10 trips

1/100  

Just curious....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

This time of year the fish are pretty specific as to where they located so they can be caught on a fly, two guys will average a fish every hour and a half of fishing. (three man hours per fish), but it comes in spurts. You find the right spot at the right time and all hell can break loose. We land about 80% of the fish we hook.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

holy crap! 

i figured that mooskie fly was just a lesson in frustration...that doesn't sound any worse than pier fishin.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

Do a lot of people chase muskie on the fly? You're the only person who ever talks about this gamefish. It doesnt get much press in the fly mags either.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

There are a few of us around, not very many. It is a little more popular in Wisconson but still hardly a mainstream pursuit. It takes a different breed to chase muskie on the fly, and anyone who knows me will attest that I am _really_ different. :tdo12::help:
My buddy who I have been chasing muskies on the fly with since about 1980 won't even go near a computer, he thinks the stray ions might change his luck. :lol:


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Captain Brian Mezaros and Captain Steve Kunnath both do Muskies trips on St. Clair. They also typically do seminars at fly shops in the winter where they provide a great deal of info- well worth the time.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

It's pretty big in Minnesota too. Paul has killed quite a few chickens in his day in search of Moooooskie.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Sorry to continue the hijack of this thread...however.

I'm not a musky guy (though its definately peaked my interest) and i know little on the subject but i hang around a few Wis FF sites and its not an uncommon topic. I think over there its a little more popular than you might think.

Anyway, for those interested...a little info or sources for the musky pursuit in that area.

http://www.wetieit.com/index.htm

I guess this dude above is Mr. Musky. I believe he's even designed a rod exclusively for the task.

There is another guy up that way named Brad Bohen, calls himself the Afton Angler. He used to live and guide out of Boulder Junction but now calls the Boise Brule home.

He treats us to photos from time to time...




























Likes to chase the pike to...thats him.










Then there's also a guy named Robert Tomes, a Chicago guy. He just released a book on the subject. I believe he's also an editor for Fish & Fly.

http://roberttomes.com/

I've seen presentations on chasing musky from both Brad and Robert. Interesting indeed.

Anyway, thought some of you might be interested....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks Brookid. I was very familiar with the first guy, Bill Sherer, I have a few of his flies, buy materials on line from him, and stopped and chatted with him at the Midwest Expo a few times. He is a heck of a nice guy. The other two are new to me.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Bull Market said:


> I'm a streamer fisherman in the tradition of Kelly Galloup. I rip streamers 98% of the time, and tie my own. Love catching big trout! The other 2% is made up of Brown Drakes or Hex. Every once in a while, I'll tie on a yarn fly in the winter to catch holdover steelhead. But like I said, I love ripping streamers. So far this year, I've had my waders on 137 days. Just wondering . . . is there anyone else out there that shares this same passion??? Regards.


Yeah, there's a bunch of us on here. I started stripping for trout with relatively light gear, but have since spent plenty of hours chasing warm-water critters. Being within a few miles of St Clair with its wealth of species, I have even found some patterns that work on perch and crappie. With the proper line it's possible to reach depths upwards of 16-18' for deepwater bass and sheepies. Now if I could convince a walleye...

Hey Paul, got a call yesterday. If the winds start kicking your butt next week, hit my spring spot. It's fishing again


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

This year I've landed three walleye on streamers, although quite by mistake. They were river fish that took up residence in slower water with significant submerged timber. After I "ripped and stripped" through the fast water (looking for trout), I happen to let my streamer dangle in the slow current above the timber, while I contemplated my next move. The hit sure wasn't what I'd call explosive . . . and the fight wasn't flashy . . . typical walleye I guess. The 14 and 15 inchers came on Olive and White "Nutcrackers". The 20-inch walleye came on a purple "wooly sculpin". I chastised them for not having spots, then let 'em go. Regards.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

I fish streamers 90%of the time other than hex etc- more out of necessity than love. Not too many hatches on the Boardman are worthwhile for the big guys. Mostly it either dries on samll streams for brookies but streamers if browns are around

This thread got me thinking.... As i watch the rain come down if this happened a month ago I would not be in front of a computer right now. I might just have to go take a look at what a colored up river looks like cause after this summer I forgot what they look like.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> Hey Paul, got a call yesterday. If the winds start kicking your butt next week, hit my spring spot. It's fishing again


 
Thanks Ralf, looks like we will need it, at least early in the week.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Man, you sure know how to pick 'em.

Your vacations are much like Pat's. Snow in June... I think we're all better off with you guys at work :SHOCKED:


----------

